# Bay Numbers



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Taking the kids (6 and under) out this weekend in the bay for some bottom fishing. Does anyone know of some good public spots in the bay? Not looking to fill the freezer, just keep some kids entertained. Thanks!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck getting bay numbers away from anyone. But what I would do is go after the kings and Spanish just anchor up a float out some live bait. The kids will love the action!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to www.strikelinescharts.com and buy the Pensacola Bay numbers. You get 200+ numbers for about $200. He is legit.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Go to www.strikelinescharts.com and buy the Pensacola Bay numbers. You get 200+ numbers for about $200. He is legit.


This will be your best bet. 
From what I've seen people on here wont even budge on public numbers.

People are protective of their spots, man! lol.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

You can hit 3mb. Just look for some structure anchor up and have fun


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

chaps said:


> You can hit 3mb. Just look for some structure anchor up and have fun


Yep, this ^^^^^, Go catch a bunch of white trout. They will love it.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

There is a deep hole North of the Ranger station that is easy to find on your bottom machine. Drop anchor up current from it and drift back over it. Throw out a chum block. Flat line a cig and throw out a knocker rig with 6 oz. egg sinker and drop down a 2 hook rig to the bottom. You should be too busy unhooking fish for the kids to fish yourself
Good luck


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hit 3 mile and run around the pass and ft. pickins pier. there are some rocks out from the pier at pickins. u have a bottom machine?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

If I think about in the am I will send you some. I mean the Bay ain't a secret. Anybody who thinks they have a secret spot is delusional. Well unless it is east of GP toll bridge.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

is that hole north west of the ranger station in about 60ft? I've always been curious about that spot, but never fished it. It seems like one of the deeper spots in the bay!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

RedLeg said:


> is that hole north west of the ranger station in about 60ft? I've always been curious about that spot, but never fished it. It seems like one of the deeper spots in the bay!


That's the deepest spot in the bay, but it doesn't fish any better than the 30-55' waters that run from there through the pass. It's all about the structure...which isn't too hard to find.

All that area is heavily fished as you know, but most that do fish the area really don't know what they are doing, so plenty of fish left.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

So how did you do ???


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll be doing some night fishing in the bay come Friday, pending weather. What should I expect? Big reds?


----------

